# Banbury & District Group Meeting News May 2017



## Darryl Timmins (Apr 21, 2017)

*May Group Meeting News*
Wednesday 24th May 2017, Hanwell Fields Community Centre, Rotary Way, Banbury
8pm - 9:30pm

*Abbott Freestyle Libre System*

We are pleased to announce, Abbott are going to attend our meeting

The evening will have a presentation followed by a discussion about the product for anyone interested in finding out more about the device.

See the link below for more information on the Freestyle Libre System.

Freestyle Libre Link

We are also hoping to have a member of OCDEM attend for any questions about the device.

*"In supporting us, we hope to be able to support you"*

Darryl - Chair

Disabled Access, Parking & Refreshments are available.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

Hope you get a good turnout Darryl  Tell Abbott I'm (currently!) a satisfied user of their device!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh good Alan!  I'm pleased for you.

(Don't think the Abbott rep was very impressed with my results yesterday LOL)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2017)

Hope it goes well !   Tell the Abbot rep I climbed up Scar-Fell pike with perfect bg with the help of a Libre. That's after more than 50yrs of T1. A good gadget. for not many £.


----------

